# How important is the butt in assessing someone's sex-appeal?



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Time to settle this burning dilemma once and for all. I know everyone has spent many sleepless nights, from the dawn of humankind till present days, trying to figure this out. Time to make your voice heard by answering the following questions:

1. What is more important to you? The breasts or the butt?
2. What sort of sexual clues are you looking for while passing by a woman on the street? What body part are you peeking at?
3. For ladies: Do you find yourself checking a guy's butt while in public?
4. Do you think evolution has something to do with the a man's tendency to check a woman's butt while passing her by? Or that the shape man are attracted the most has something to do with it?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

*For ladies: Do you find yourself checking a guy's butt while in public?*
Never. A guy's butt is about as "sexy" as his elbow, lol.

I know guys love butts though. :b


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

If we are talking pure sexual lust only, then da butt.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

Men don't have sex appeal.

Man butt









Nasty!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> *For ladies: Do you find yourself checking a guy's butt while in public?*
> Never. A guy's butt is about as "sexy" as his elbow, lol.


:lol



mezzoforte said:


> I know guys love butts though. :b


I think many women are not aware of that.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> 3. For ladies: Do you find yourself checking a guy's butt while in public?


Extremely rare.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Totally


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

For girls, I definitely have a thing for boobs of any size, but especially larger ones. Butts are definitely sexy as well though. 

I think the girl's overall proportions matter more than the size of her "assets." :b


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

When I see an attractive girl in leggings, I can't help but take a few seconds out of the day to enjoy the spectacle.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

A nice butt is definitely a plus on a girl as are nice breasts but if a girl I liked didn't really have either it wouldn't stop me from dating her.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> looool please tell me you didn't do this because of my post? :lol


 which one do you mean?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Waifu said:


> Men don't have sex appeal.
> 
> Man butt
> 
> ...


:rofl

Although you haven't picked some hot guy. Just someone eating too much fast-food products.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> looool please tell me you didn't do this because of my post? :lol


You have played your part in this life changing decision. My life will never be the same from this point on. :yes



Persephone The Dread said:


> In public I don't check out anyone's butts lol, online in pictures/videos etc I tend to check out women's butts more (and I'm sure that's because more focus is put on that area usually), and think it works more for them.
> 
> There are about a billion other things I find more attractive on men (like eyebrows even), but sometimes I notice too. If they're wearing tight jeans or something.


I was actually thinking about this very serious matter for some time now. Sometimes I find no sleep during the night, trying to get an answer. I have talked with a few girls in private and most told me they do look at a man's butt and find it sexy(especially tight jeans). I had a few real life girls making some hints as well. I saw the same topic on Conan (O'Brien) : famous women saying they appreciate a man with a nice butt. Which blew my mind. My world has been turned upside down. I had no clue girls would find that attractive in a man.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> :rofl
> 
> Although you haven't picked some hot guy. Just someone eating too much fast-food products.


There are so many more everyone should check this guy out http://www.buzzfeed.com/mrloganrhoades/man-goes-to-magic-the-gathering-tournament-poses-next-to-but Like a man-butt ninja!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Waifu said:


> There are so many more everyone should check this guy out http://www.buzzfeed.com/mrloganrhoades/man-goes-to-magic-the-gathering-tournament-poses-next-to-but Like a man-butt ninja!


Noooooooo!!! I am blind!:shock Make it stop!

What's wrong with that creepy guy, walking around just to take pictures of other mens' butts? And he seems to have a fetish for chubby guys.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Face. Eyes and hair.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I go for the "teardrop" shape.

No "square bottoms" for me.

Also, if it is in the shape of a W, that's a no-go, too.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> I go for the "teardrop" shape.
> 
> No "square bottoms" for me.
> 
> *Also, if it is in the shape of a W, that's a no-go, too.*


LOL


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I think a girl can have sex appeal even if her butt isn't on point.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Who likes short shorts...?


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

on a shallow, physical level.. extremely lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Waifu said:


> Men don't have sex appeal.
> 
> Man butt
> [pic]


That's disgusting.

Are there any girls at all in that picture? What is that, a prison? I see a lot of sexually frustrated guys in that picture.



sad vlad said:


> How important is the butt in assessing someone's sex-appeal?


Not important at all, although a, um, nice 'shape' can be kind of mesmerizing under certain circumstances. (The incidental _a**-hanging-out-look_, as in that picture, is NOT one of those circumstances... no matter _how_ shapely one is... Pull your pants up - you look like an idiot.)


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> That's disgusting.
> 
> Are there any girls at all in that picture? What is that, a prison? I see a lot of sexually frustrated guys in that picture.
> 
> Not important at all, although a, um, nice 'shape' can be kind of mesmerizing under certain circumstances. (The incidental _a**-hanging-out_, as in that picture, is NOT one of those circumstances... no matter _how_ shapely one is... Pull your pants up - you look like an idiot.)


Just scroll down to my next post for a link to 10 more it's a Magic: The Gathering tournament or something.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Waifu said:


> Just scroll down to my next post for a link to 10 more it's a Magic: The Gathering tournament or something.


Yuck, I'd rather not :blank


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

orsomething said:


> some guys that like big a**es are really into anal tho so that aint cool


:lol


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I think gays are into anal.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

orsomething said:


> a**es and hips are so much nicer than t**ies but boobies be nice too
> 
> it's all about proportion
> 
> ...


I absolutely love booty and I'm into anal. So I guess I'm a perv, but I enjoy being a perv and I certainly dgaf.

My girlfriend likes my butt too though :3

I've heard about this "thigh gap" nonsense before. I've never even thought about or noticed this before and it means nothing to me. I think it's just another case of manufactured hype making girls feel self conscious.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Girl's butts aren't sexy, boobs are pretty meh, I guess.

I like guy butts better (lmao), but I don't look at them in public, for fear of getting caught, or getting a boner.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

What do you think is the role of evolution in all this?

Considering the fact our ancestors were walking on all 4 in the far past, didn't that mean the female buttocks were more exposed than their breasts?(Mating was most likely done from behind) So that could have become a way of indicating which female is more likely to have healthy babies? Could the tendency of checking a woman's butt while passing her by be hardwired? Has evolution programmed us to do so? Could it be because that is offering some information about her fertility, health or ability to deliver healthy babies? Does that mean the attraction towards women with onion shape butts, is because, subconsciously, they are considered to be more suited for mating and reproduction?



> Sexologist Alfred Kind suggested that the buttocks is the primary sexual presentation site in primates. Some anthropologists and sociobiologists believe that breast fetishism derives from the breasts' similarity to buttocks, but instead provide sexual attraction from the front of the body.[2]
> In humans, females generally have more round and voluptuous buttocks, caused by estrogen that encourages the body to store fat in the buttocks, hips, and thighs. Testosterone discourages fat storage in these areas. The buttocks in human females thus contain more adipose tissue than in males, especially after puberty. Evolutionary psychologists suggest that rounded buttocks may have evolved to be desirable trait because they provide a visual indication of the woman's youth and fertility. They signal the presence of estrogen and the presence of sufficient fat stores for pregnancy and lactation. Additionally, the buttocks give an indication of the shape and size of the pelvis, which impacts reproductive capability. Since development and pronunciation of the buttocks begins at menarche and declines with age, full buttocks are also a symbol of youth.[1]
> Biological anthropologist Helen B. Fisher said that "perhaps, the fleshy, rounded buttocks attracted males during rear-entry intercourse".[3] Bobbi S. Low et al. said that the female buttocks "evolved in the context of females competing for the attention and parental commitment of powerful resource-controlling males" as an "honest display of fat reserves" that could not be confused with another type of tissue, although T. M. Caro rejected that as being a necessary conclusion, stating that female fatty deposits on the hips improve individual fitness of the female, regardless of sexual selection


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Honestly? I'll look at her mouth and teeth first (I have a strange fascination with mouths) and if I like them, I'll look at her butt. Boobs are just there. Weird, I know. But you did ask.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Who likes short shorts...?


 I'm too lazy to look it up right now but the shorts I like most (right now) are denim and the legs go straight across. I don't much care for the ones where the legs slope upwards as they go towards the hips. They do it to show more butt but it looks weird on skinny girls. If she has a smaller booty, the ones that go straight across on the legs look better, IMO.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I like big butts and I cannot lie. wiggle wiggle wiggle.

Aside from the face, it's *** > everything. Tight pants o lawd. More important than boobs for me, example iggy azalea.

If she's got something behind to hold onto, lifes gooood.


dat jiggle. goodnight sweet prince.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Elad said:


> I like big butts and I cannot lie. wiggle wiggle wiggle.
> 
> Aside from the face, it's *** > everything. Tight pants o lawd. More important than boobs for me, example iggy azalea.
> 
> ...


Iggyyyy. :heart Her shape is definitely admirable.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

orsomething said:


> btw, on this forum, i've seen guys that talk about thigh gaps
> 
> to those guys, is this the thigh gap you guys like or is it the thigh gap to the knees??


Thigh gaps is more of a chick thing. I have never heard a guy mention thigh gaps unless he's trying to make an insecure girl feel better.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Iggyyyy. :heart Her shape is definitely admirable.


welp.

I will never be able to do nofap.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Legs


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

orsomething; said:


> some guys that like big a**es are really into anal tho so that aint cool


wat

Pls go with that ****.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Do not care.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Three pages and still nothing?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Honestly? I'll look at her mouth and teeth first (I have a strange fascination with mouths) and if I like them, I'll look at her butt. Boobs are just there. Weird, I know. But you did ask.


Fair enough.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Elad said:


> I like big butts and I cannot lie. wiggle wiggle wiggle.
> 
> Aside from the face, it's *** > everything. Tight pants o lawd. More important than boobs for me, example iggy azalea.





mezzoforte said:


> Iggyyyy. :heart Her shape is definitely admirable.


Oh, those are so tight! She is mean! Some people may have been quite distracted. She must be doing squats all day.



nomi said:


> Thigh gaps is more of a chick thing. I have never heard a guy mention thigh gaps unless he's trying to make an insecure girl feel better.


I have never heard a guy talking about that either.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

this thread has the potential to be my favourite ever on sas, not sure we'll be allowed to post pages of *** gifs though

but we should try


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

orsomething said:


> some guys that like big a**es are really into anal tho


 Imagine that 

In other news, some guys who are into crotches are really into vaginal.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

> What is more important to you? The breasts or the butt?


 Attitude. Don't get me wrong though, I still appreciate the hind quarters. Just not what I consider 'important' when choosing a girlfriend.



> What sort of sexual clues are you looking for while passing by a woman on the street? What body part are you peeking at?


 clues?.. usually none. Their face legs/bum.



> Do you think evolution has something to do with the a man's tendency to check a woman's butt while passing her by? Or that the shape man are attracted the most has something to do with it?


 Other than the fact that man in question gets to propagate his genes. He's got to gather incentive somehow.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

assessing... I see what you did there


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Waifu said:


> Men don't have sex appeal.
> 
> Man butt


I think the guy with the beard is saying, "Please, for the love of God, send us some women." lol

Most of the guys in that room would look so much better if they worked out regularly and dressed better. It would make a huge difference in their sex appeal. They look like they've just given up.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Elad said:


> this thread has the potential to be my favourite ever on sas, not sure we'll be allowed to post pages of *** gifs though
> 
> but we should try


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

This obsession with large mammary glands and gluteal muscles is crazy when you think about it objectively.

Big boobs and butts don't bring any lasting happiness just momentary thrills. It's like when you buy that a big screen tv or monitor. At first it's like, "wow, it's so big and awesome." But then you get used to it and you don't really notice it anymore. Same thing happens with breasts and butts. That has been my experience.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> This obsession with large mammary glands and gluteal muscles is crazy when you think about it objectively.
> 
> Big boobs and butts don't bring any lasting happiness just momentary thrills. It's like when you buy that a big screen tv or monitor. At first it's like, "wow, it's so big and awesome." But then you get used to it and you don't really notice it anymore. Same thing happens with breasts and butts. That has been my experience.


 A top-fit physique does not make up for a disagreeable personality :no


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't really know why a squishy pad of flesh is so interesting. I'm much more interested in faces and voices.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> I don't really know why a squishy pad of flesh is so interesting. I'm much more interested in faces and voices.


I understand that. But this thread is not about sex-appeal as a whole. It is focusing on this body part. I was curious how important the butt is compared to the breasts(they are usually considered the no. 1 ''asset'' of a girl's sex-appeal).


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't know if I will break the rules by posting, in here, a gif of a Gluteus Maximus in motion, so I will only write down this Wikipedia link:

Gluteus Maximus

Sexy or not? What would make it more attractive? Bigger size, smaller size, more ferm, less ferm, a more round shape or anything else?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> I don't know if I will break the rules by posting, in here, a gif of a Gluteus Maximus in motion, so I will only write down this Wikipedia link:
> 
> Gluteus Maximus
> 
> Sexy or not? What would make it more attractive? Bigger size, smaller size, more ferm, less ferm, a more round shape or anything else?


I like hers. I usually don't find much bigger than that attractive.

https://31.media.tumblr.com/82c62888c679d7f2f4db5cc9c8e6212b/tumblr_n7lqha1d8l1t8vouao1_500.gif

https://41.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5iuo3QjO21rv2g0ko1_500.jpg


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> I like hers. I usually don't find much bigger than that attractive.
> 
> https://31.media.tumblr.com/82c62888c679d7f2f4db5cc9c8e6212b/tumblr_n7lqha1d8l1t8vouao1_500.gif
> 
> https://41.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5iuo3QjO21rv2g0ko1_500.jpg


Good grief. This is doing me no good. Sadly, can't ignore or look away.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Let me slip in and give my two cents. I check out guys and girls butts. If a fine one walks by I bite my lower lip and sigh at its beauty.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Ineko said:


> Let me slip in and give my two cents. I check out guys and girls butts. If a fine one walks by I bite my lower lip and sigh at its beauty.


:lol

What makes a guy's butt attractive to you? When it's round? Or muscular? Or just flat? :con


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

@ mezzoforte: First one is probably what comes closest to what most consider to be very attractive.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> OMFG that one made me burst out laughing, bad. I didn't even notice the crack on this one, I thought it was like the final image with just the guy shedding a tear.


:lol this guy's hilarious


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> :lol
> 
> What makes a guy's butt attractive to you? When it's round? Or muscular? Or just flat? :con


There should be more than enough to hold on to, is the best way I can describe it to you. 
Do people like flat bootys on guys?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's hard not to look at a woman's butt, even old ones and big, misshapen ones. I think it's evolutionarily handed down from the dawn of time before there was religion or even spoken language.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

When I've liked a male butt it's because it was attached to somebody I liked, not because it was a particularly exciting butt. I don't really know what makes a good one. I don't really look at them.

I look at them on women and then end up feeling like I need to do 10,000 squats.

I definitely need to do 10,000 squats.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> When I've liked a male butt it's because it was attached to somebody I liked, not because it was a particularly exciting butt. I don't really know what makes a good one. I don't really look at them.
> 
> *I look at them on women and then end up feeling like I need to do 10,000 squats.
> 
> I definitely need to do 10,000 squats.*


Same. But don't squats also make your thighs bigger?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I like hers. I usually don't find much bigger than that attractive.
> 
> https://31.media.tumblr.com/82c62888c679d7f2f4db5cc9c8e6212b/tumblr_n7lqha1d8l1t8vouao1_500.gif
> 
> https://41.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5iuo3QjO21rv2g0ko1_500.jpg


Those make nice pillows.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Same. But don't squats also make your thighs bigger?


Yep, and I really don't want that. My legs already look bigger than I'd like them to. I wouldn't let that put me off doing it, though, to be honest. Realistically, I'm not going to do enough exercise to make any noticeable difference to how my body looks at all, let alone enough to affect it in a way that I don't like.

Still gonna do it. Sometime.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

A girl's butt is the number 1 thing which turns me on. The 'hips/butt/thighs' area is of massive importance to me. I could care less about boobs. A magnificent a** can make up for ugly titties or a plain face but not the reverse!

I remember this party I was at, where a girl with an average face was initially wearing a long ample skirt and I was thinking she was below my league - she wasn't getting much male attention either. At some point she changed her clothes and came back with some of the tightest jeans - all of a sudden her round bouncy butt had been revealed - and guys started hitting on her hard, me included .


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> I remember this party I was at, where a girl with an average face was initially wearing a long ample skirt and I was thinking she was below my league - she wasn't getting much male attention either. At some point she changed her clothes and came back with some of the tightest jeans - all of a sudden her round bouncy butt had been revealed - and guys started hitting on her hard, me included .


:shock is that a real story?


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

ugh I hate this because I dont have a booty at all...

when it coems to guys I dont care, because I dotn usually go for guys that wear jeans so tight for me to notice


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I definitely need to do 10,000 squats.





lisbeth said:


> Still gonna do it.


I like the spirit. Go for it! Just do it!:yes


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Waifu said:


> :shock is that a real story?


I am pretty sure it is. Guys do hit on girls because they have an attractive butt. Of course, it's usually strictly about being horny and wanting to have sex.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Padded jeans. Any opinions on them? Are they just an useful tool to emphasize your behind, or are they just the lazy man's solution? Is it fair game or false advertise? Would you do squats or rather buy a pair?(Or maybe butt implants?) Do you own a pair? Have you noticed anything different in people's reactions?

I will not state my opinion on this because I have done it in the past. I am interested in what others think.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Same. But don't squats also make your thighs bigger?


yeah they can make yr quads bigger yeah but you can do glute bridges w a barbell and they don't activate yr quads nearly as much


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I don't really value the butt

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate seeing them and catching a glimpse of one packed into some skinny jeans makes my day but they don't contribute to if I find the girl attractive or not. I prefer the front - face/boobs (I say boobs, I don't actually care if they are big/small whatever but I voted boobs) providing the front ticked my boxes I'm happy with whatever is going on round the back however I certainly wouldnt complain if it happened to be like them tumblr pics posted above


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> Padded jeans. Any opinions on them? Are they just an useful tool to emphasize your behind, or are they just the lazy man's solution? Is it fair game or false advertise? Would you do squats or rather buy a pair?(Or maybe butt implants?) Do you own a pair? Have you noticed anything different in people's reactions?
> 
> I will not state my opinion on this because I have done it in the past. I am interested in what others think.


Pointless. The time when a nice rear is most important is when you aren't wearing them.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Waifu said:


> Men don't have sex appeal.
> 
> Man butt
> 
> ...


I find this man sort of attractive. He looks like a fat Jon Snow.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't find a guy's butt attractive although I did go to a swim meet and there were a lot of guys in speedos. Of course I glanced at their junk. It was just right there. Oh gosh. Thank god I looked away. I also have a thing for a guy's arms.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

My eyes are always out for the booty regardless of gender because I enjoy the finer things in life. David Beckham has a nice butt for a guy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The funny thing is that although tight jeans do emphasize the butt, you can still spot a nice butt in baggy pants. I love when women wear sweats and loose fitting pants. I'm not a huge fan of tight clothing.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Waifu said:


> :shock is that a real story?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> I find this man sort of attractive. He looks like a fat Jon Snow.


I thought the same thing! :lol


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

weight and proportion is way more important in assessing, using butt is what animals do


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Do you guys think twerking is hot when the girl has a big butt?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Twerking only looks good on girls with ghetto booties. As for girls as skinny as Miley? Not at all. Looks more like a chihuahua.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Do you guys think twerking is hot when the girl has a big butt?


Not my thing. I usually don't find twerking to be hot, but simply sleazy.

But, yes, for that sort of thing, a big butt with some serious fatty tissue would probably be best for the whole bouncing thing.

Maybe like this, but she doesn't seem to be twerking much:


----------

